# 550 paracord wrapped sheath



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 20, 2012)

View attachment $DSCF3002.jpg

I re-wrapped my Mora knife tonight.  Thought I'd share it


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice work :asian:

So, the sheath for your fixed blade is wrapped in paracord, to facilitate carrying a length of paracord with you?   Or is there another purpose?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 20, 2012)

Carol said:


> Nice work :asian:
> 
> So, the sheath for your fixed blade is wrapped in paracord, to facilitate carrying a length of paracord with you?   Or is there another purpose?



Thank you.  Yes, one of the elements I continually see recommended is having cordage with you.   For example, Cody recommends 50-100 feet of 550.  Dave Canterbury, Les Stroud and others also stress the importance of having cordage with you.  Thought this was a nice way to wrap the sheath to meet this suggestion, in part and also protect the plastic sheath that Mora knifes usually come in (great knife btw).  I didn't measure what I used for the sheath and neck-tie, but I'd figure around 15 feet or so.  I think I'll make my own paracord bracelet and perhaps a longer fob to attach to the EDC and/or BOB just to keep it neatly in one place rather than just tossed in.  And it gave me something fun and constructive to do as well this evening.  

Found a great youtube resource for it, "Tying It All Together" 




Looks like he's wrapping a staff, and I love the background music.  I'll maybe tackle the bracelet tomorrow after I find one on his channel I like.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 20, 2012)

That is awesome! How long did it take you? How many false starts? Are you generally good with the artsy craftsy stuff?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Don.  Not a craft guy at all.  I found this YT channel while doing a search for something else and thought 'cool'.  It took me two shots, the first time the cord wasn't quite long enough so I took it off and got a longer piece.  I'd say maybe 30 minutes only because I kept pausing the video to make sure I was doing it right.  I did the belt loop separately afterwards and didn't have to look at the video, it became easy.


----------



## rlobrecht (Nov 21, 2012)

That looks really nice.  I've done a few paracord bracelets, but nothing this elaborate.  Great job.

I like to follow the stuff of a guy named Stormdrane.  He does projects like this one all the time, and occasionally posts a how to video.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 21, 2012)

Using one of the videos on this guys YT channel, I've made several paracord bracelets today for the family.  Lot of fun and they look great.  I ordered some different colors off ebay so I can play around a bit.


----------

